# Rest In Peace Fishy



## Kerry (Dec 7, 2010)

2 and a half years old. I did everything I could to save him from his illness, though I still don't know quite what happened. He died this afternoon around 1pm


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awe, I am sorry =[


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Awe, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, what a cute face he had! 

I am sorry for your loss    May he Rest in Peace!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness he was so cute! Im sorry you had to lose such a beautiful fish. At least you have a good picture to remember him from


----------

